# Host Sea Anemone Survivability Survey



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

use "Next" to see next conditions

http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/seaanemoneprofiles/ss/sbsanemonesurvey.htm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

It would Seem i have all covered except the temp, Im at 80.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> It would Seem i have all covered except the temp, Im at 80.


I am not sure but I was told that higher temperatures can result in algue

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Not to metion another host of problems in a home system.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I find those results hard to believe... my first instinct is to say that the results are unreliable..

The feedings per month for example..
1 Feeding a month was the same as 30 feedings per month... which makes you think they dont need food much..
but then 10 feedings a month will cause your anemone to have almost imminent death?



At 1.023 and 1.025 Salinty your anemone will be happy, but at 1.024 it will die?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome back Kweli

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks sig. Happy to be back into the aquarium.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

lmao @ this particular chart: http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/seaanemoneprofiles/ss/sbsanemonesurvey_2.htm

Why does anemone survival dip at the 6th year of "aquarium experience"? LOL.


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

^6 years +

i think the most experienced are starting to go crazy with experiments and splicing nem DNA


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

LMAO. Or too much exposure to palytoxins causing lapses in judgment aquaria and otherwise lol.


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

cyher, when i start dropping $8 per head on palys when I used to think a bag of aquarium salt is too pricey, I know my judgement are lapsed.

speaking of which... how are the palys faring??


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

LOL. $8 is a bargain man! Haha...yeah, just you wait a year from now... I can almost guarantee that you're going to upgrade to a much larger tank and spend far more than that on coral lolz.

Your frags are doing good man, mounted on small pieces of reef rock like you wanted. I chose rubble with pointy ends so it'll be easier for you to wedge between rocks or just epoxy to your reef. All polyps opened up right away on the first day! I think you might even be able to pick them up early if you want.


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

cool~ let me know when they are most ready.
I am not in a big rush now cuz i just did a lot of moving around my tank. trying to allow it to stablize. plus i am buying a couple other things this week so funds are a bit tight.

but still super psyched to get some "prized" coral in the tank soon!


----------

